# when to hit em with uvb?



## Gquebed (Jan 27, 2015)

So i've been researching uvb because my Solar Storms have them built it. What i haven't been able to find is when to use the uvb. I've read early on in flower uvb will bring early trich development. And i've also read that it should be used in the "finishing phase". What is the finishing phase? Last 2,3or 4 weeks?

Also, i thought the built in uvb would be convenient, but not really... i will have to flip the switch on and off on the light rather than use a timer. :/


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 28, 2015)

So I'm not the only one who doesn't know when, exactly, the finishing phase is.... or when it's best to put on the uvb?


----------



## RM3 (Jan 28, 2015)

I use T5's and run UV the whole grow even in veg


----------



## hyroot (Jan 28, 2015)

depends on the percentage of uvb. 5% or less all day long. 10% 5-6 hours a day. 20% 2 hours a day. All during veg and flower


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 28, 2015)

Ahhh...well that helps a lot guys. I guess i just need to look at the stats on my leds to find out what the % is on the bulbs...


----------



## fishdeth (Jan 29, 2015)

When you look at the places on earth where some of the best outdoor weed comes from, they are in a belt that is rich in UVB.
This comes on every day, veg or flower.
I use a CFL "lizard" bulb (in addition to HPS) and it is on always, I just move it around every day.


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 29, 2015)

veg and bloom, just mimic outdoor sunlight, if the sun is up ultraviolet is emitted~

#cheers


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 29, 2015)

You guys wear uv or sunglasses with higher% lamps?


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> depends on the percentage of uvb. 5% or less all day long. 10% 5-6 hours a day. 20% 2 hours a day. All during veg and flower


Do bulb manufactures state uvb percentages for the different bulbs?


----------



## fishdeth (Jan 29, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> veg and bloom, just mimic outdoor sunlight, if the sun is up ultraviolet is emitted~
> 
> #cheers


Bingo !


----------



## fishdeth (Jan 29, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> You guys wear uv or sunglasses with higher% lamps?


I SHOULD wear the glasses, but I keep a hat on top of the fridge and keep the HPS out of my eyes with the brim.
I pull the chain on the fixture to turn off the UVB lamp.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Jan 30, 2015)

You wanna follow nature where higher levels of uvb uva etc.. Are in veg/ spring time if you blast them late in flowering your not gonna get a natural high effect...it will make it stronger uvb causes rapid maturing and aging in the tricromes not just trichromes but everything car paint your skin everything...


----------



## Canon (Jan 30, 2015)

fishdeth said:


> When you look at the places on earth where some of the best outdoor weed comes from, they are in a belt that is rich in UVB.
> This comes on every day, veg or flower.
> I use a CFL "lizard" bulb (in addition to HPS) and it is on always, I just move it around every day.
> View attachment 3341283


Have you noticed any significant difference with the little Lizard's Bulb,, or could this be the first grow with it?
Had one gifted to try. Only a couple days with it. So...


----------



## fishdeth (Jan 30, 2015)

Canon said:


> Have you noticed any significant difference with the little Lizard's Bulb,, or could this be the first grow with it?
> Had one gifted to try. Only a couple days with it. So...


First grow, period.
The blizzard bulb isn't real strong unless it's close, that's why I move it every day.
Couldn't hurt... Right ?


----------



## Canon (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks. I've the "UVB200" same company. I'm not very confident that I'll actually see anything significant. But the bulb was a donation to try.. then report.
Guess time will tell.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 30, 2015)

Detroit J420 said:


> You wanna follow nature where higher levels of uvb uva etc.. Are in veg/ spring time if you blast them late in flowering your not gonna get a natural high effect...it will make it stronger uvb causes rapid maturing and aging in the tricromes not just trichromes but everything car paint your skin everything...


This might not be a bad thing. I have to hids in the same room and from what i have read the leds will tKe longer to mature....maybe the uvb will speed that up a bit and they will all finish at the same time? Depends on genentics i guess...

Anyway, so you are saying uvb should be on all the time...just like the sun?


----------



## Detroit J420 (Jan 31, 2015)

The parts of the plant that were hit with uvb in veg will be stronger, UV will make your plant darker green more plastic looking, you gotta be real careful when hitting them late in flowering especially with indica dominant strains you can turn everything amber quick not so much with hazez or Sativa's. I played around with some zooalogist uvb lights before it changes the high makes it stronger sometimes it can be a weird high though, now all I use is a nice 400 M/H for veg. But I'm glad I experimented and you should too. You can learn from them bulbs


----------



## OGkushNC (Jan 31, 2015)

fishdeth said:


> First grow, period.
> The blizzard bulb isn't real strong unless it's close, that's why I move it every day.
> Couldn't hurt... Right ?
> View attachment 3342095 View attachment 3342097


I noticed you have the tropical uvb Try the desert uvb if you can find it. I have one in my grow room and It seems to be working really well atm!!


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 31, 2015)

Detroit J420 said:


> The parts of the plant that were hit with uvb in veg will be stronger, UV will make your plant darker green more plastic looking, you gotta be real careful when hitting them late in flowering especially with indica dominant strains you can turn everything amber quick not so much with hazez or Sativa's. I played around with some zooalogist uvb lights before it changes the high makes it stronger sometimes it can be a weird high though, now all I use is a nice 400 M/H for veg. But I'm glad I experimented and you should too. You can learn from them bulbs


I have also noticed that too with indica-dom strains were more prone to UVB (500+ u/cw2 levels) than pure sativas (landrace/asia).. I guess even with higher levels of UVB exposure, sativas won't mature faster-- but more research needs to be done with ultraviolet & cannabis, that whole (enzymatic trich changes) under the microscope is still fuzzy~


----------



## Detroit J420 (Feb 1, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> I have also noticed that too with indica-dom strains were more prone to UVB (500+ u/cw2 levels) than pure sativas (landrace/asia).. I guess even with higher levels of UVB exposure, sativas won't mature faster-- but more research needs to be done with ultraviolet & cannabis, that whole (enzymatic trich changes) under the microscope is still fuzzy~


Could it be that UVB levels are high at the equator where hazes and sativa dom evolved that's why there less prone to rapid tri maturation? Imma look it up


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah its hard to beat hortilux blues in that mh range. Bodes well for stubborn old heads like me that still enjoy magnetic ballasts.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 6, 2015)

Detroit J420 said:


> Could it be that UVB levels are high at the equator where hazes and sativa dom evolved that's why there less prone to rapid tri maturation? Imma look it up


The proximity and angle of the earth to the sun during certain times of the year is more likely the source of extra spectrums,not location of the land on earth...
Notice the white blue days in spring and winter....


----------



## Jen Freddy (Feb 7, 2015)

I use sunglasses for the purpose. These help me protect my eyes throughout the process.



Wholesale Sunglasses


----------



## bellcore (Feb 10, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Yeah its hard to beat hortilux blues in that mh range. Bodes well for stubborn old heads like me that still enjoy magnetic ballasts.


The Horti MH Blue does have a nice spectrum. Too bad the graph omits the lower UVB (280 to 315 nm). The UL rating on the Blue is only valid with the bulb in an enclosed hood but am now running w/o glass between the bulb and plant. This is my first grow with Horti.


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 1, 2015)

So .... 47 days after the flip i flicked on the uvbs on my led panels...

If the strain is an 8-9 week finisher as said by the seed suplier Then i should be on time with the uvb, given that the buds just started chunking up this week... what should i be looking for to see if the uvb is having the desired effect? Will the trichs be longer, fatter, or just more of them? 

But if this strain is 10+ wk finisher, as i suspect for 3 of the 4 girl which have very sativa dominant traits...then maybe i am a little early with the uvb? The odd thing about these sativa doms...they are starting to chunk up already too...


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Mar 7, 2015)

280-320nm is the uvb sweet spot. Not all UVB bulbs are the same quality or intensity. Zoo med and 12% Acadia bulbs(florecent) are tops.
Must be close to plants (12 inches or less for best results. Running during flowering is the only time it makes sense to use uvb when the plant is actually making thc in larger quantities. Any other time is a waste of the bulb intensity and they need to be replaced every 12-18 months before the color and intensity shift occurs in the bulb and they become paper weights. The added blue spectrum in the older uvb bulbs can have a positive effect on clones rooting and seems to promote rooting in young plants according to tests and research. (good use for your older bulbs) For higher levels mercury vapor lamps in 100 watt plus are also very good. (only downfall is they need to be moved around the sides and not just above the plants for even coverage) Remember you get what you pay for and no the cheap low watt uvb lights are a rip off and should not be used. They don't produce enough intensity or uvb in the low 280-320nm range and are garbage. UVA does nothing and make sure you wear special glasses or sun glasses when in room with them on. Ran them entire flower cycle for 12 hrs and rotated plants so exposure is to all sides every few days. Better light distribution. Hope that helps.


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 25, 2015)

So If say you was running 5% UVB Fluro would you have on a seperate timer(say 10am-4pm) for the Whole Grow?

any other Threads on R.I.U. on this Subject?

atb


----------



## RM3 (Mar 26, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> So If say you was running 5% UVB Fluro would you have on a seperate timer(say 10am-4pm) for the Whole Grow?
> 
> any other Threads on R.I.U. on this Subject?
> 
> atb


Mine are on the same time as the other lights (bulbs) I run UV in veg & flower


----------



## vostok (Mar 26, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> So i've been researching uvb because my Solar Storms have them built it. What i haven't been able to find is when to use the uvb. I've read early on in flower uvb will bring early trich development. And i've also read that it should be used in the "finishing phase". What is the finishing phase? Last 2,3or 4 weeks?
> 
> Also, i thought the built in uvb would be convenient, but not really... i will have to flip the switch on and off on the light rather than use a timer. :/


Last week is good, but ensure you wear your sunnies before you enter the tent A+B is good together UV is used to ripen many trics early, and that is really all
any other time sis a waste, just look after your eyes so many growers fuck that up!


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 29, 2015)

Pepe le skunk said:


> 280-320nm is the uvb sweet spot. Not all UVB bulbs are the same quality or intensity. Zoo med and 12% Acadia bulbs(florecent) are tops.
> Must be close to plants (12 inches or less for best results. Running during flowering is the only time it makes sense to use uvb when the plant is actually making thc in larger quantities. Any other time is a waste of the bulb intensity and they need to be replaced every 12-18 months before the color and intensity shift occurs in the bulb and they become paper weights. The added blue spectrum in the older uvb bulbs can have a positive effect on clones rooting and seems to promote rooting in young plants according to tests and research. (good use for your older bulbs) For higher levels mercury vapor lamps in 100 watt plus are also very good. (only downfall is they need to be moved around the sides and not just above the plants for even coverage) Remember you get what you pay for and no the cheap low watt uvb lights are a rip off and should not be used. They don't produce enough intensity or uvb in the low 280-320nm range and are garbage. UVA does nothing and make sure you wear special glasses or sun glasses when in room with them on. Ran them entire flower cycle for 12 hrs and rotated plants so exposure is to all sides every few days. Better light distribution. Hope that helps.


Some well put responses here. I can tell you've done some extensive testing with UVB lighting......I have too.
The only points I might add would be that you could mention that any herp bulb will have no effect outside of 18 inch's. That's how they are designed, for out of tank safety in relation to human exposure.
The only other thing I might add would be that I got the best results from 400 watt MV's at no closer then 18" (in open wing reflectors) and for reduced times in the later stages of flower. As with your 100's you do need to move them around some but they do offer the best penetration available. You must closely monitor the trich's as it DOES accelerate maturation and can (at that intensity) quickly damage the plant if not attended to carefully. The results I got were at times impressive.....I still monkey with it for personal but, find that commercial use to be labor and cost restrictive to the end result.....

Some testing of plants by Iron labs showed a variable average increase (compared to control plants getting everything the same except the UV lighting) in overall THC between 9 - 14% strain dependent. The growing method and environmental control did play a minor but consistent variable.

That help any?

400 w MV bulbs available from 
www.1000bulbs.com


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 29, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> So If say you was running 5% UVB Fluro would you have on a seperate timer(say 10am-4pm) for the Whole Grow?
> 
> any other Threads on R.I.U. on this Subject?
> 
> atb


There are others but this one seems the best and to the point.....I have gone into more unneeded detail in one or two others here.
I think member Cobnobler may have links to at least one of those....I don't keep them...

Doc


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 29, 2015)

Cheers Doc, been reading up on this a lot and as with nearly ALL Canna related Info, Well many variations on what is best, peoples personal experience and so on..the two biggest debated points seem to Be When/for how long and amount 5% / 10%... will be doing a far bit more reading yet..I have picked up the Ballast?Controller for a Tube Light(EIKO 18/20) for the princely some of £6 off FleaBay..just in process of picking up a bulb..when see one cheap enough..

So far so good, still unsure How I'm going to run it...thinking either 10am-4pm on Timer OR from 10am-4pm but only for say 15mins in every Hour... and for the whole Grow?

Thanks again for reply

atb


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 29, 2015)

I start my UVB during flowering. I do 2 hours at the end of the day only. I have a 18% UV-B light so it is very strong.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 29, 2015)

bellcore said:


> The Horti MH Blue does have a nice spectrum. Too bad the graph omits the lower UVB (280 to 315 nm). The UL rating on the Blue is only valid with the bulb in an enclosed hood but am now running w/o glass between the bulb and plant. This is my first grow with Horti.


Those Horti blue's will only give UV light if you don't have glass on your hood, the glass protects from UV light. Remove the glass and you will get more frostier buds.


----------



## bellcore (Mar 29, 2015)

Yep. "......am now running w/o glass between the bulb and plant."


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 29, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Cheers Doc, been reading up on this a lot and as with nearly ALL Canna related Info, Well many variations on what is best, peoples personal experience and so on..the two biggest debated points seem to Be When/for how long and amount 5% / 10%... will be doing a far bit more reading yet..I have picked up the Ballast?Controller for a Tube Light(EIKO 18/20) for the princely some of £6 off FleaBay..just in process of picking up a bulb..when see one cheap enough..
> 
> So far so good, still unsure How I'm going to run it...thinking either 10am-4pm on Timer OR from 10am-4pm but only for say 15mins in every Hour... and for the whole Grow?
> 
> ...


I would skip the veg for your first run and do it for bloom......be sure to keep either one at the earlier stated 12" and no more for sure. Run it early heavy till about "miday" then reduce on a SLOWLY sliding scale till lights out.....Increase a bit around the 4th week as the bulk starts.
After that, simply watch the trich's for finish. It will be quicker.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 29, 2015)

Figured i would throw this out there

uvb can increase cannabinoid production, not specifically thc. it does also rely on excess enzymes and other chems in the plant and effects arent as noticeable in all strains.

if you use it, it should be from the start of flower


uv is but a small role though in cannabinoid production . You can definitely use it in conjunction with like high pk levels and other things though to increase terpene production, both are very important for synthesis...

so inside the trichomes
Geranyl pyrophosphate and a precursor to olivetolic acid react, a c12 (for pentyl) c10(for propyl)polyketide,then through cyclization yielding olivetolic acid..then catalyzed by an enzyme to produce cannabigerolic acid along with alkylation.. The production of Thc (and propyl)thcv cbd cbdv and cbc cbcv are controlled by 3 different enzymes Thca synthase being the enzyme converting cbga to thca through an oxidative cyclization of the geranyl group on cbga(of course this is all a bit, well really simplified for y'all) geranyl diphosphate + olivetolate =cannabigerolate + diphosphate.. cannabigerolate + O(2) = Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinolate + H(2)O(2)

uvr8 is a photoreceptor activated by uv-b and in response will increase production of a single precursor to olivetolic acid


----------



## fishdeth (Apr 8, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Figured i would throw this out there
> 
> uvb can increase cannabinoid production, not specifically thc. it does also rely on excess enzymes and other chems in the plant and effects arent as noticeable in all strains.
> 
> ...


?... wut...?


----------



## cc2012 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## fishdeth (Apr 8, 2015)

All I know is I ran mine from early veg all the way to the end and man, I got some potent medicine!
Of course, the strains boasted of 20 and 21% THC so.....


----------



## fishdeth (Apr 8, 2015)

cc2012 said:


>


There ya go!
That's the vid I watched that convinced me.


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 8, 2015)

Lmao that dude in the vid always cracks me up
Such a moron


----------



## fishdeth (Apr 8, 2015)

Dude, chill

Be nice or piss off would ya?
If something has worked for someone, so be it.
You don't wanna run UVB... freakin great.
Take your comments elsewhere please.......


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 8, 2015)

??
I do

You did read my post explaining uvb yes?

Doesnt change my opinion of that dude. I remember when he did that vid talking about thc percent lol, was great. You dont have to agree with my opinion of him, but im certainly allowed to share it


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 8, 2015)

All good and simple . Triches will cluster up at certain points of leaves from UVB . You will see them very clearly. Some growers start UVB during first few weeks of flower , I do either mid or late stage flowering usually at last 2 weeks before chop. 

I run to 2 lamps for 1 hour BEFORE dark period. I rotate plants once every 30 minutes.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 8, 2015)

At 4 inches this lamp will give you 4300 lux / 1150 UVA / 195 uW UVB. 
Note : farther than 4 inches UVB drops significantly . Keep at 4 - 6" only.


----------



## cityworker415 (Apr 14, 2015)

hyroot said:


> depends on the percentage of uvb. 5% or less all day long. 10% 5-6 hours a day. 20% 2 hours a day. All during veg and flower


@hyroot I don't know my CLW uvb % but I think the are 20 watts.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cityworker415 (Apr 14, 2015)

20 to 30 minutes at lights on with average 18 inches canopy height below light starting at week 5

Sent from my SM-G900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 15, 2015)

All reptile UVB bulbs are ONLY effective to 18". Over 18" and the UVB drops off at a severe rate.....This is a safety feature to keep humans from the UVB exposure.
Now 400w Mercury Vapor bulbs should be kept 18" away...They put out so much UV radiation that they can cook your plant...

Doc


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Apr 16, 2015)

For people paying attention here is why 18 inches or less is important as is bulb manufactor.
Very effective at explaining the inverse square law of light intensity in uvb bulbs.
Oh and the 400 watt MV are the slim slam jimmmy jam. Awesome lights.
Would love to see the meter reading from those babies. Heat would be another good reason to keep them 18 inches away. Have had 10 % uvb touching buds before and it browned them out where they touched. But it was a small area and it was due to heat, not intensity from a florecent bulb.


----------

